# 35 Number Bus - Lucky Allapuri - Shaivi Singh - Latest Punjabi Song 2016



## tanveerkaur757 (Sep 26, 2016)

*35 Number Bus - Lucky Allapuri*






Singer - *Lucky Allapuri*
Music - *Shaivi Singh*
Lyrics - *Summi Tapprianwala*
Project - *Vicky Mehra*
DOP - *Raman RDS & Team*​


----------

